# Stray cat



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Early in the summer a cat was hanging around our front garden. I asked the neighbours over the road if it was theirs and they said it was "Hobbo Bob" and no, it was not theirs but had been hanging around eating their cats' food for a while (their cats live in the tack room of the stables).
I managed to get close enough to handle the cat and found "her" to be rather thin. Now, I cannot stand to see a neglected animal so off to the vet we went. There was no chip and the vet thought she was "about 3" and agreed that she was very bony. 

I tried and tried to find her owner using Facebook, LostDog, Norfolk Missing Pets, Posters around the area and in vets'. So, she has been living in our mower shed all summer, wormed, flee'd and fed by us. She started to look well - until now.

I had been leaving Chris to feed her as it was his shed she was living in. When I decided that the mower shed was too cold and I had to move her to the (heated) Porta Cabin I found her very thin and with an un-groomed coat. Off to the vet we go!
Turns out, after £174 worth of blood tests) that she may have arthritis. The bloods were all clear, including for Feline Aids, so the vet is thinking that it is too painful for her to bend to eat and to groom. The cold weather has caused her arthritis to flare up. She refuses to stay put in the warm porta-cabin but I am working on it  We have installed a cat flap for her. She knows how to use it so she has lived in a home before.

The reason I have not invited her into the house is that I CAN'T KEEP HER. We are off for three months soon. What a dilemma. Before her decline I was hoping that neighbours would feed her but now she needs medication it will be a two man job.

Anyone want a nice little cat with a touch of arthritis?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember you telling us about her Pat, but thought you had found the owner. Isn't there an RSPCA shelter near you or some other animal charity to take her to?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The answer is "probably" Jan. The trouble is as I have almost always been an animal adopter it goes against the grain to put an animal into a rescue centre. If we asked her then I am sure she would rather stay where she is. There is a wonderful cat sanctuary nearby but they are always short of funds and bursting at the seams.

I will have one last go to see if she will take her medicine in food. If she will then it may be possible for her to stay here with friends feeding and keeping an eye on her. My most trusted pet feeding friend has issues with giving pets medicine. Her mother is a herbalist and I have known her to refuse to medicate a pet (or herself) with main stream drugs. This would worry me, while I was away, for fear she does the same with this cat. If the cat will eat the food with the medicine in I might worry less though not sure why! Perhaps it will give me more options?

I am trying desperately hard not to bond with this cat. Now it needs medical care it is even harder for me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it liquid medicine then? If so can't you ask for tablets? I used to give Manny her tablets rolled up in liversausage, never failed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is liquid medicine, Jan. Some cats take it quite well as it is like a syrup.
Generally speaking it is easier to squirt the medicine down a cat's throat. Most cats will sort out tablets from food. If she will take it in food then it is a one man/woman job. If it has to be squirted then it will need two people unless I am very lucky and can trap her on my lap and squirt it in her mouth at the same time. As she does not really like being handled yet it could prove a problem.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I must have had the other cats then, 3 in total and always gave tablets wrapped in spreading sausage, 3 bits without anything in then the last one with the tablet, worked every time for me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does she not eat dried cat food pat ?

If so self feeding tower may be the answer when you are away , so could invite her into the house via a cat flap

Wouldn’t solve the problem of medication though, or of heat if you are away 

I’d like a cat but I like my sparrows, and now we have resumed feeding them we once again have a visiting sleek, shiny brown rat.I guess the pond attracts them too

Still there is a lot of bad feelings about rats, but these are not the sewer rats and shadow doesn’t use the back garden 

No cats around here now , the Asian population don’t seem too keen on them 

So no deterrent any more 

Talking of shadow he’s gone to be clipped and bathed , Albert has just gone to collect him, I wonder if Clare has controlled his Yeti feet

Trouble is he has as much long hair underneath , between his pads as on top

Thank goodness for an artificial lawn 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

Fortunately as I day care a South African Ridgeback

We have no lions in our garden :grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cats can be nocturnal Sandra. But at least the birds should be safe from them then. Cats will take a baby rat but rarely a full grown one. We had a cat that used to bring them home live and let them go in the house. One got behind a radiator once and I remember Chris trying to shoot it with his air rifle! The cat just sat and smirked.

Jan, by spreading sausage do you mean pate? I used your, one in three, method on one of my dogs who would sort a tablet out of any treat. 

I think the question is academic now, anyway. I have just been outside to medicate her. I squirted the medicine onto a teaspoon full of wet cat food and she scoffed it all down! I then tried to groom the knots out of her coat but got badly bitten for my troubles! Think I might turn the heater off tonight to teach her a lesson


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And he’s back, and looks fantastic

£50 well spent 

A black bear 

And I’ve washed his grotty teddy, needs extra stuffing and stitching 

Will it survive him?

It needs to,he will have no other 

It’s lost an arm, no doubt down to Winston , and I’ve never found it 

Tomorrow he’ll get it back, without it he’s lost, grabbed whenever anyone visits, in sadness and in joy 

His comfort blanket 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes pate, all called wurst here :laugh:

Dogs do sort it out until you make it really tempting for them by pretending you are eating it and it luverley, one for you one for me then slip one for you with the tablet in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I know Pat 

But this year we had a nursery of baby rats

And delightful they were 

We caught them several times but I refused to transport them until they were bigger and all together:nerd:

The parents went first , their family followed close behind

Released far from human habitation 

Can we claim petrol on our tax returns ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The lad himself


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That reminds me, how much s Arthur's foot Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:Jean, too much Christmas booze girl? :wink2:

alberts foot has finally healed well, it’s taken time, now it’s just me reminding him to massage moisturising cream into the scars

Much like I did following the many op scars on his arm , to keep the skin pliable and soft 

He being a macho/ lazy man ( delete which ever is not applicable ) needs reminding 

Sandra >


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good to hear Sandra


aldra said:


> /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.pngJean, too much Christmas booze girl? /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> 
> Sandra /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


Blessed auto-complete/correct 😕😕


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jean

Total gobbilygook 

Are you still on this planet girl?

Blessed auto complete/ correct 

Is that an euphanism for Christmas blessings ?

Ignore me, love you

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Often when we walk Motley along our road he has company, a lovely little cat, same colours as him. Last week she came home with him and sat outside on the windowsill looking in, on no, that's what Manny did and we are not going to be tricked again, she already has a home with a few more cats, but she is soooo lovely.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So share her

Life is short 

If you are chosen, you are chosen 

Cats make up their own minds 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

She is just a friendly little cat, goes for a walk every evening with her owner.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Jean
> 
> Total gobbilygook
> 
> ...


I take it my emojis are still showing as gobbledygook?! Noone had commented the last few times I'd used them so I thought they were actually working - silly me!

Anyway, I'm just back from my granddaughter's nativity (ages 3 and 4, Belfast) and it was based on the Christmas story.

My grandson's yesterday, in an RC school in Donegal, was very much based on Santa.

Odd.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the hell

Santa will have to do 

We are multicultural now 

And I may be shot down 

But try replacing Mohammad 

With Santa 

Sandra 

Ps am I in danger ?.

Possibally or not 

I’ve lived with so many, never insulted them 

And they have never insulted me 

But they have never drawn me into their buxom either 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, the little madam has badly bitten my hand and it is now infected!

All my own fault of course, I was trying to groom her and just carried on a little too long so she let me have it both barrels!
Doctor is quite concerned as cats' teeth are teeming with nasty bacteria. 
I remember in my early days as a vet nurse being bitten by a feral cat. The vet didn't trust me to sustain the grip I had on it and he tried to take over while I did the injection. As we transferred hands it got away from us. I made a grab and it grabbed my hand and just hung on for grim death. The vet reached onto the shelf and dispensed some strong antibiotics immediately!

This time I am on Erithromycin which is a bit tough on the stomach. The pain is excruciating 

I have contacted all the local cat rescues to see if they can take her. They all run waiting lists. The RSPCA told me that they do not take in stray cats only "owned" cats - wtf? Having spent hundreds on her at the vet's I think it entitles me to be her "owner" now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I must admit I’m not overly impressed with the RSPCA in many ways although I have a standing monthly donation to them

I would have thought stray cats have moreneed of support than owned ones unless cruelty is involved 

Sorry to hear about your hand Pat , hope is better by Christmas

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your certainly not having a good time at the moment are you Pat.
I used to groom Manny against her will by holding her by the scruff and she never moved.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s possible she had a sore part 

We once had a feral cat, Shalom 

Sat on my lap, and I was stroking him

He bit sraight through my hand 

I must have touched a sore spot

Just as if I fell over Shadow he’d probabally bite me 

Meaning nothing , an adrenaline rush 

The same rush as he gets at the double garden gate 

When a stranger enters the outer one 

He bit me once when Winston barrelled into him whilst he was sleeping at my feet 

It was meant for Winston , but he shot off , like lightening 

My leg didn’t 

And he had know idea that it was me he bit 

I stood on his foot in the dark this morning 

He was devestated , up on the stairs, face through the banisters , at my level , crying, he needed full apology and reassurance 

His spot to say goodbye to visitors 

No matter I’d restuffed and stitched his Teddy 

Ungrateful hound 

I’ll stuff him one day >

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The RSPCA are a waste of time. They are only interested in a "case" if there is a prosecution in it for them. I think many of their inspectors are ex police or people who could not get into the police.
I once reported a case of neglect where a couple of donkeys and a goat had no food for weeks on end. A kind local farmer was dropping bales of straw over the fence to keep them alive. The inspector did go out and look at them. He phoned to tell me so but also told me what a nice chap the owner was! One of the donkeys ended up dying because the stupid owner, having not fed them for months, chucked a whole bag of pony nuts into the field and the poor donkey ate far too much in one go. I dare say he was expecting a planned visit from the RSPCA.
If it is just mild (!) starvation or neglect they give advice which the people follow for a while and then cease.
They will not come out for stray animals in danger of being killed on the roads. Tell them about a pigeon (pest) and they are there straight away because it generates donations from the general public.

It was, Jan, entirely my fault I got bitten. I had done a little bit of grooming and had that fatal thought of "just a little bit more"  She is also arthritic and so will find bracing against a comb while her joints wobble quite uncomfortable - again I should have known so it serves me right really  The pain was excruciating! I once had a feral cat hanging off my thumb and I don't remember it being as painful as this time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Met our little followers again this afternoon, out for a walk with her owner, saw us and came to say hello, her walk then changed directions, walked with us passed her house and when we came back stopped at her place and we carried on home.:laugh:
She's half wild really, doesn't like to be picked up but loves to be stroked, doesn't live indoors, sleeps in with the chickens and rabbits.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if the other cats bully her, Jan? 
We had two cats at one time. The tabby would always be in the house and was very loving. The little black one (which was dumped in the copse next to our house) would never stay in the house and we used to moan that it just ate our food and p****d off. The tabby got killed on the road one day. The very next day the black cat was in the house and following us around all the time wanting a fuss. We even went as far as saying that the spirit of the tabby had entered the black cat. I now understand that the black cat was being bullied out of the house by the tabby. Some cats are very territorial and they do say they will choose their own friends and will not have them foisted on them by us.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I omitted to say, in with the chickens ,rabbits, and other cats, the number varies at that house because strays always seem to find their way too it for a few days then bugger orf. Horst the owner told me last week he was feeding 7, sometimes he has 2 follow him, but this one always does. We gave him all Mannys food stock which lasted them a good while.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

After a concerted effort at begging all the cat charities I have found her a place in Cats Protection. They are a wonderful charity if you are thinking of donating.

Dropped her off yesterday and they, like me, think she is older than the vet first thought. Her teeth are amazing for her age (don't I know it!) which is how the vet aged her. Relieved that she will be warm and safe over the winter.


----------

